# NFL Mobile App.



## Mavrick987 (Sep 28, 2011)

The app was updated to support the galaxy nexus. I am getting an error when opening on Axiom 2.3 - says exclusive to Verizon Wireless customers only - maybe it isn't picking up being a VZW phone cause it's rom'd? I have no idea any suggestions? Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

you're missing some verizon-specific apks like verizonsso.apk and ssoengine.apk to name a couple.


----------



## phenley (Jul 23, 2011)

Download verizon login from the market then try again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ramcharger1979 (Jul 15, 2011)

Worked great for me after installing the Verizon login app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I've now heard of one person it works for. Everyone else at A/C and Droid-Life has posted it still doesn't work. People that are stock were getting error messages after the update.


----------



## cowboys4life22 (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone have links to the necessary files to get the verizon login working, so that we can use the NFL mobile app?


----------



## phenley (Jul 23, 2011)

Honestly all I had to do was install the login app from the market and run the app. Works perfectly, seems to be a lot of unused screen space though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## icedmayhem (Jul 9, 2011)

Works fine for me on rootzboat. If u had verizon login restored via tibu then uninstall it and reinstall from market. After that I logged in and now it works

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboys4life22 (Jul 15, 2011)

For those that got it working what Rom are you using?


----------



## hadisious (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm on Axiom 2.3 and I cannot get it working. Market says I have "Verizon Login" already installed but no option to uninstall it. Tried disabled/force stopping etc to no avail. Still get the exclusive to Verizon error.


----------



## phenley (Jul 23, 2011)

Aokp build 13. But really... It should work in any rom. Do what icedmayhem posted

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

Ugh, not working... can't even get into myverizon to log in.


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

phenley said:


> Aokp build 13. But really... It should work in any rom. Do what icedmayhem posted
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Did that, Axi0m 2.3, doesn't work.


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm on Axiom 2.2 and I can't get it to work. It's telling me it's exclusive to Verizon customers only. However, My Verizon Mobile works just fine??


----------



## cowboys4life22 (Jul 15, 2011)

I think DroidTheory has to fix some things for verizon signin to work correctly, then we should be able to use NFL mobile.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I just uninstalled Verizon Login and then redownloaded it from the market. My Verizon app works fine again now. NFL Mobile now works!


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I just uninstalled Verizon Login and then redownloaded it from the market. My Verizon app works fine again now. NFL Mobile now works!


I can't even unintelligible it? Market doesn't have any links either. What's funny is I asked @VZWSupport on twitter about it and they said "its a 3rd party app and it would be better to talk to the Developer about incompatibility issues". I replied and said "ummm.... VZW is the Developer of NFL Mobile" then I didn't get a reply anymore lol.

Anyways, I'm on axi0m 2.3 and can't get it to work

EDIT: I was able to uninstalled it using TiBu. Went on the market and redownloaded and installed it. Still same problem. Exclusive to VZW customers.

EDIT 2: downloaded the my Verizon app and logged in. Was able to do so but NFL Mobile is still a no-go

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## quinolin (Jul 28, 2011)

I have same problems, can't use NHL or NFL Verizon apps. Says that they are exclusive to Verizon Wireless customers. Installing (and deleting/re-installing) of Verizon Login didn't solve the problem. I can access My Verizon app fine though.

(Rootzboat v6.1)


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

same issue here with wookie 1.1. myverizon works but nfl mobile gives me "exclusive to verizon customers" blah blah blah...


----------



## Halo (Jul 7, 2011)

thatguy188 said:


> I can't even unintelligible it? Market doesn't have any links either. What's funny is I asked @VZWSupport on twitter about it and they said "its a 3rd party app and it would be better to talk to the Developer about incompatibility issues". I replied and said "ummm.... VZW is the Developer of NFL Mobile" then I didn't get a reply anymore lol.
> 
> Anyways, I'm on axi0m 2.3 and can't get it to work
> 
> ...


I contacted VZWSupport on Twitter as well and they gave me the exact same answer, word for word. lol


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Their slack man, lol.


----------



## realmike (Dec 23, 2011)

I have NFL mobile and My Verizon working on Axiom 2.1. Had to nandroid back from Axiom 2.3. Both did not work regardless of the clearing cache/data, uninstalling, reinstalling, etc., on 2.3. Don't know what the reason is, but sticking with 2.1.


----------



## DonJuan692006 (Dec 31, 2011)

On AOKP 13 here. I just downloaded Verizon login from the market and logged in to My Verizon (make sure wifi is off) and NFL Mobile is working fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

Droid said there was an issue with VZW auth in Axi0m 2.3 (and probably 2.2), so it should be good next release.


----------

